# Tarpon still here



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Jumped one off the jetty in Port A. Saw lots rolling....


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

Them Tarpon are hard enough to land in a boat, can't imagine from the rocks. I know you had your hands full


----------

